# It's official, Magpul is moving



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Magpul | Unfair Advantage

We need more companies like this in Texas :grin:


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Good for them! I am glad that the manufacturer of my favorite magazines is leaving Colorado after they passed their liberal gun grabber laws.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I heard of another company leaving CO for the same reason. It already cost two politicians their careers in a recall election and a third stepped down uncontested. That is the type of power people need to be wielding. Too many politicians think they are above the people when in all truth, they should be beneath the people as their servant.

Even if I like a politician that is the subject of a recall (Like Sheriff Joe Arpiao in Maricopa County AZ), I still think it is a great exercise because it helps to remind them how perilously close to fired they operate.

I'm hoping that the recent announcements by Ruger and Smith to cease CA sales will also produce the same results seen in CO over the loss of revenue from its gun industry.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

::clapping:: Way to go Magpul!


----------

